# dying pvc, help



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I am making an UGJ system and wanted to dye my pvc. I got some "fabric dye" from walmart. after reading the instruction on the package and here in the forums, I mixed the dye, salt, and pvc and boiled it on the stove for several hours then let it sit overnight. I can't tell that the pvc changed color at all. Is there anything special about RIT dye? What am I doing wrong? I really want to get this pvc dyed to look professional and permanent.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

HiReZ,

In order for dye to work, it must be absorbed by the material. I am pretty sure PVC does not absorb water. You need to use a dye that is solvent based. Woodworkers use dyes as stain and these dyes (you didn't indicate what color you are trying to acheive but they come in a wide variety and you can combine colors for customization) are usually available at woodworking stores(since I doubt any sponsers of Cichlid-forum carry these products I will risk telling you: Rockler, Woodcrafters to name two nationally or your local store). I personally use TransTint since it is reduced by both water or solvent. As far as recommending a solvent, you can colorize the clear PVC primer or use acetone, just follow the directions accompanying the dye. Both of these solvents are highly flammable, so use caution and a lot of ventilation.

I have never tried to dye PVC but I do know the purple PVC primer colors PVC. I just don't know how dark you can get PVC to turn.

Good luck with your project.
Joe


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, I also came across some info suggesting using a solvent like acetone with the dye. 
But what is this RIT dye that everyone speaks of:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=42638&
This is done with water if i am not mistaken???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried the RIT dye project a few years ago and was only able to get the white PVC to turn a bluish black, not at all what I wanted to accomplish.

I now use only Fusion for Plastic black spray paint on any PVC and other plastic items I want to use in the tank and am very pleased with the results. As long as you prep and paint the PVC properly, the item will look good but any abrasive scrubbing during cleaning will wear some of the paint off.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

HiReZ,

I don't know why it would work for some and not for others. For dyes to work they must be absorbed into the material. Maybe the posters for which the dye worked the best, cleaned their pipes with acetone to remove the ink lables on the pipe prior to colorizing. If the reaction between acetone and pvc makes the surface porous, then it will, in all likelyhood, colorize. Maybe they were using cpvc, it is a different material, it is also an off white color and has a flat texture (not shiny). However cpvc pipes do not fit with pvc fittings and vise versa.

The obligatory disclamer:
If anyone is going to try acetone (or any flammable or combustable solvent), please do not put it on the stove (or any other ignition source) and boil it.

Joe


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

With RIT dye you can get PVC pipes to look jet black. The most important aspect of getting this to work is using PVC pipe, not CPVC. CPVC is used for warm water applications. It does not take up the color like PVC. I learned this the hard way 

Also, I used about double the amount of RIT dye as suggested in the instructions for dying clothes, and I added a teaspoon of detergent into the mix. PVC pipe turns black basically as soon as it hits the hot solution. In fact, you want to make sure not to boil certain fittings for too long, otherwise they will warp and no longer fit together.









_PVC pipe coming right out of the RIT dye solution_









_PVC overflow before (left) and after (right) dying with RIT_


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I read your posts and your advice about cpvc before. I cleaned the pvc before. after that failed i soaked in acetone. after about 3 hours in the dye they were just as white as when they went in ( after a rinse in cold water). the only thing i didn't do is add soap. Don't know why that would help, maybe to make the solution a little basic? also my package does not say RIT, just "fabric dye".

Unfortunately I wanted to get this done so i painted them. I have a few extra pieces and some left over dye I can test further with. maybe add more dye and soap???


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The impact of the soap is minor. I think it just cleans the surface and makes it more accessible for the dye. My guess is that not all fabric dyes work for PVC. RIT brand does, and the one you used evidently does not :wink:


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I read to just use black PVC pipe which I have seen but not used yet. I have just painted mine after sanding and cleaning with solvent. I went with an OD=green to blend in with the plants.


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

I have set up a drip system and overflow system on my 75 gal tank. I tapped into my reverse osmosis system after the first charcoal filter. This also goes through a softener before. Is this going to be OK for the hard water cichlids. In have crushed coral with under gravel filter with a sun sun 3 stage external filter. I do not know my water parameters and I guess that's where I need to start. I set up this tank for cichlids the old fashion way. Seeded it with old stuff from my old Oscar I had in here for years.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I recommend buying a GH and KH test kit so that you can check the hardness and alkalinity of your source (tap) water, both before and after the softener, as this will give you a good idea of your water parameters.

Do you also have the test kit(s) for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------

